# Amazon Fire Phone: Rest In Peace with new update (3.0.2950)



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I used my Fire Phone for almost 6 months as a spare device just get blocks at midnight/10:00pm, now after the 2950 update it is not even loading the Flex app, looks like its officially RIP for Fire Phone for Flex! 
I am thinking to put CM11 on it but that will require rooting and Flex app probably will not work with rooted phone, Any suggestions??? OR should I flip it on eBay??


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

There is a way that works (for me anyway) - root systemless and then install systemless xposed and use the Security bypass module. I was able to log on and grab blocks last night with the upgrade on my Nexus 6.

But, if it's a backup phone...Prime members can grab a couple of phones for either $75 or $50. They have ads on the lock screen...which might be ok for a backup. From what I've read they aren't that bad. Here's a link to an article about the sale -http://www.wired.com/2016/06/amazon-smartphone-deal-moto-g-blu/


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Did you ever have problems with it before? It seems reasonable an Amazon device would up your priority somehow. Was there ever a point at which you had trouble getting blocks?


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

flexology said:


> Did you ever have problems with it before? It seems reasonable an Amazon device would up your priority somehow. Was there ever a point at which you had trouble getting blocks?


 First, I'm Prime Now, if that makes a difference. I'm not sure I ever had issues getting blocks...other than not being fast enough at 10pm. It started with whatever update said you were rooted. I then had to airplane mode to avoid updates. Then, someone posted the xposed module in the huge thread, which allowed updates. My issue about blocks wasn't ever the app...it's the political climate at the Now warehouse and that I'm not in the clique that always seems to get blocks. Another story....


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Ah - sorry - I meant to direct that to FlexDriver (my mistake). I had been wondering if having a Fire Phone (or Kindle Fire, etc. for that matter) would make a difference in getting apps. 

But to find out that Amazon is throwing its own devices under the bus? I end up not knowing what to think.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

flexology said:


> Ah - sorry - I meant to direct that to FlexDriver (my mistake). I had been wondering if having a Fire Phone (or Kindle Fire, etc. for that matter) would make a difference in getting apps.
> 
> But to find out that Amazon is throwing its own devices under the bus? I end up not knowing what to think.


I never had problem/s grabbing a block before this stupid update (3.0.2950)on my Fire Phone, I always used it as my spare device though. I used it as it has swapping from bottom to up *back function(←)*which I liked it when trying to refresh my app during the daytime hours, also ............ it had 2GB RAM http://www.gsmarena.com/amazon_fire_phone-6453.php which is very very quick when reloading/refreshing Flex app
*BTW I still have the oldest Amazon Flex app version (3.0.1540) from Nov 2015 saved on my laptop for quick comparison lol*


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, let us know if they fix the updates so the Fire Phone works again. I kind of want to get a Fire tablet but I won't bother if I can't even use it to pick up Amazon Flex blocks.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

GrandpaD said:


> My issue about blocks wasn't ever the app...it's the political climate at the Now warehouse and that I'm not in the clique that always seems to get blocks. Another story....


I think the warehouse can affect what you get at 10pm, too.


----------

